# Burt’s Bees PopSockets



## Dawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Convenient and discreet design keeps your Burt’s Bees Lip Balm within reach at all times. Made from responsibly-sourced Beeswax infused with Vitamin E for moisturization and hint of Peppermint Oil provides a one-of-a-kind tingle. Cruelty-Free and never tested on animals. Each PopGrip Lips includes 2 Burt’s Bee’s Original Peppermint Lip balm refills in signature yellow pans. Swappable design lets you switch styles or flavors whenever the mood strikes

Where to buy: Target & PopSocket.com $19.99


----------

